# Greetings!



## Dr. Rigormortis (Oct 26, 2006)

Greetings Ghosts and Ghouls!

This is my second year of doing a yard haunt. My "big" project this year was building a version of Trash Can Trauma, of which, I'm about 95% done with. My other props include several store bought tombstones (enough that my wife rolls her eyes when I pick up more), a couple of green flood lights, a Wal-Mart groundbreaker, a little skeleton, and what I call "The Greeter" though most people think of him as the Grim Reaper. I also built the $20 fog chiller this year and need to test it before Tuesday.

The Other project I'm trying to finish up are a quick corpsing of a Blucky.

I plan to post some pictures of my "toys" soon...


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Doc! Sounds like you have a great start there.. Cant wait to see the photos.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy and welcome to a place that will make your wifes eyes roll all the way around.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Dr. Rigormortis.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Doc. Stop into chat when you get a chance and say hi as well.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Good Dr.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool! Welcome :devil:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome!..Glad to have you here.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

How does one acquire a halloween Ph D.???? With both Morbius and Rigormortis both attaining doctoriates, the rest of us need to up our schooling. 

Welcome.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Doc R, to the forum
Where it's shouts,screams and scares every Saturday night
(and thats just in chat).....


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, another doctor is in the house!!! Welcome to the forum Dr. R. Enjoy your stay!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Howdy, and oh, doctor, it hurts when I do this. . . . . .


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the darkest side of the street...I hope you enjoy your stay with us :devil:


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

welocome glad to have another haunter on board, first year haunting here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just getting the chance to say hi and welcome. It's been crazy busy around here the last couple of days. It's always crazy, just not always crazy busy.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome cant wait to see the pics


----------

